# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] φορτιστης toshiba laptop

## chrdim20061

καλησπερα παιδια 
εχω τον εξης φορτιστη toshiba pa3822u-1aca και ψαχνω να βρω τη βυσμα εχει στο σημειο που μπαινει στο laptop για να το αλλαξω γτι εχει σπασει
πως μπορω να βρω τι διαμετρο εχει και απο που να το παρω
ευχαριστω

----------


## GeorgeVita

> φορτιστη toshiba pa3822u-1aca ... βυσμα εχει στο σημειο που μπαινει στο laptop


Eξωτερικά Φ5.5mm, εσωτερικά Φ2.5mm, μήκος 10-12mm.

----------


## chrdim20061

Ευχαριστω

----------

